# Humidity % in emersed propagation



## Angus (15 Mar 2018)

right bit of a question here, i know that species such as bolbitis, microsorum and anubias need almost 100% humidity when grown emersed or on decor, but what kind of humidity is required when growing plants such as, eleocharis, echinodorus, pogostemon helferii, blyxa, staurgyne, crypts etc emersed in propagation? anyone got any information they can link me? would really appreciate it.


----------



## tam (15 Mar 2018)

Eleocharis grows uncovered on a window sill (or outdoors) for me.


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Mar 2018)

I've grown eleocharis, and a few species of crypts in fairly low humidity. HC Cuba and helanthium tenellum (Echinodorus tenellus) will also grow well in low humidity, as will quite a few stems.


----------



## Angus (15 Mar 2018)

By low humidity tim, are you talking open topped inside the house or outdoor during summer?


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Mar 2018)

inside open topped.


----------



## Angus (15 Mar 2018)

Cheers brother! some food for the brain at least, the species i am most curious about is the pogostemon helferii i have to say, just wondering whether i should get lids for my big propagation trays, going to set up a pot system with rockwool and EI dosing, hopefully it works eh.


----------



## tam (15 Mar 2018)

Wilko do propagator lids at reasonable prices if you want to experiment. The are handy even for things that will happily grow open topped as it stops them drying out so quickly.


----------



## Angus (15 Mar 2018)

The thing is i would need lids that are 4foot by 1foot, so would like to try growing stuff without lids first, the trays i got were perfect, shallow but just enough to cover a rockwool plug pot, £3 each the guy in the local garden centre was really nice and did me a deal they are £10 each from their wholesaler, especially considering they use them themselves for grow outs in summer.


----------



## GHNelson (15 Mar 2018)

Blyxa will not grow emersed
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/plantbase/blyxa-japonica.174/
hoggie


----------



## Angus (15 Mar 2018)

Should have known that really shouldn't i .... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tam (15 Mar 2018)

fozziebear said:


> The thing is i would need lids that are 4foot by 1foot, so would like to try growing stuff without lids first, the trays i got were perfect, shallow but just enough to cover a rockwool plug pot, £3 each the guy in the local garden centre was really nice and did me a deal they are £10 each from their wholesaler, especially considering they use them themselves for grow outs in summer.



That is a good deal! If you want a budget cover, I'd go for a DIY cloche. You just need clear corrugated clear roofing sheet - you bend it into an arch. Usually you'd secure it with a metal hoop pushed into the ground but you could probably cable tie it or fix it in some other way. They make good covers for sowing early seedlings


----------



## Angus (15 Mar 2018)

Wicked idea! i could make those so easily and it didn't even occur to me.


----------



## sarahtermite (6 Apr 2018)

For what it's worth, I've had some Pogostemon helferii growing in a semi-transparent plastic box for about 6 weeks now (lid on, using coir as a substrate), and it's growing well. It is very high humidity, though.


----------

